# The curse of Kontiki



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

At Switzerland yesterday we stopped for coffee and a pee pee for Oscar. The damned habitiation door would not close - the metal "blob" holding the door bolts had slipped out of place. 

I secured the door by fastening my belt to the umbrella rack!

After arriving at Garda, I phoned Cleveland Motorhomes who later called me back with advice. 

The door is acually a Hymer door so a visit to a Hymer dealer was to be had, pay the repair bill and Cleveland would reimburse me. 

Or, DIY repair - this meant cutting a small hole in the door lining (inside) and refixing the screws holding the bolts etc.

Job done - but a hole in the door by the bin. 

I am going to sort it tomo. 

Rapide561


----------

